# one of my white legged CRS Mosuras is berried!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

While I was pulling the shrimps out of the tank to resquape it and get rid of some unwanted guests (snails/cocopeds etc) I found when I lifted a piece of rock with moss on it, my female white legged Mosura is berried.

She is now in with the 2 panda gals in the breeder box, where she won't get disturbed.

Im hoping its one of the male white legs, but it could also be a Taiwan.
Have to wait and see.


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have made the decision to sell all of my Taiwan/white legged CRS for now.
This berried female along with her offspring and a male to match will be for sale end of Sept.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, I heard you're parting your CRS, I'll pay 10$ for that one? 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

lol

Yes I am selling the shrimps, but not until these 3 females have their babies, then this white legged CRS and the male will be sold as a pair. 
Here's what the female looks like, she's the one at the bottom with her nose in the air!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I think my white legged CRS Mosura is bred with a BKK. Looks like the eggs are black under her tail.

I managed to see them today and the Blue Panda has a load on her too....gonna be interesting to see which one goes first and what pops out.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

What are these things? or am i going crazy? the one in the middle left looks like it has whiskers and eyes illuminated by the camera


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Scuds in my tank. They come on plants and once in your tank they multiply like crazy....no way to eliminate them either unless you strip down your tank and throw out all the plants/soil. They are in the soil too.

Harmless supposed to be but I hate them with a passion


----------

